# Wilton Woodworking Vise



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

We'll I finally got my woodworking vise?  I believe it is a Wilton 78a, based on the description on there webpage. But it does not have the pivoting plate. I see how it can be put on. How often are those needed? Last what is the best kind of wood to be put on the vise? Thanks









Eric


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I would just use some pine,,,,,it is softer than most reducing the chance of harming project wood


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The general wisdom ive heard is that a softwood jaw will reduce the chance of harming whatever you want to hold at the expense of having to replace the jaws more often, whereas a hardwood will last forever but could damage softer projects. Personally, id go with a few planks of whatever i have thats hardest, hickory in my case. My rational there is that those jaws will last forever, and if i ever need to cushion a workpiece i can just slap on a leather pad or something. You can make the hard wood softer, but can always make the soft wood harder. Speaking from experience on that, i actually use a metalworking vise for everything i do, least until i get that new work bench built


----------

